# DFDS discriminating against motorhomers ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been investigating the fares from Harwich to Esbjerg with DFDS for next Easter. With our 6.7 m long motorhome, 2 adults and the cheapest cabins it would cost us £430 return.

I notice that DFDS still offer caravans free passage on the same crossing. We took advantage of that offer in 1981 to take our caravan to Denmark so it's been around since the days when there were not many motorhomes on the road.

Can anyone explain why a caravanner, who might well have a big 4x4 and
a long caravan, can travel for the cost of the car while we, who take up the same space as that car, have to pay extra ?

It looks like the dreaded Dover again !

G


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

eh NO ,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DFDS*

Hello there,

Yes I have noticed this. However, I also note that when you book early for Newcastle-Norway. The charge is the same for a Motorhome right up-to 10m!

Trev.


----------

